# At Stud HRCH Lockhavens Johnny B Good 3-yr old Chocolate Lab



## 1977Bush (Aug 30, 2009)

HRCH Lockhavens Johnny B Good is a no-nonsense, high drive chocolate lab. JB has produced two litters; first litter, 10 black pups (Black Dam), second litter, nine chocolate pups (Chocolate Dam). He is compact and all muscle, 80 lbs. His sire is FC AFC Its All Over Now Baby Blue. His dam is Rambos River Rocket SH. He is EIC CNM clear by parentage; OFA hips good, elbows normal, heart normal; CERF normal. 
Fee $750

Lockhaven Farm and Kennel
Johnny Holden
843-602-5218


----------

